# Beans for sage oracle.



## deebee123 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi, I'm just wondering what uk roasted beans people like using and getting good results from for the sage oracle . Thanks ?


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

It should be able to give you decent output from any good quality and ready beans.

There is no magic bean. Everyone is different. Start having a look at the normal recommended roasters. Pick a couple similar from what you have had previously. Experiment with different tasting notes and find what you like.

If you haven't had decent beans before then start with someone like foundry. Hasbean. Crankhouse. Rave. And go from there.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Planter said:


> It should be able to give you decent output from any good quality and ready beans.
> 
> There is no magic bean. Everyone is different. Start having a look at the normal recommended roasters. Pick a couple similar from what you have had previously. Experiment with different tasting notes and find what you like.
> 
> ...


 Lighter roasts are gonna struggle a little bit as the grinder is the real weak point. Keep it topped up with beans, don't single dose it.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Lighter roasts are gonna struggle a little bit as the grinder is the real weak point. Keep it topped up with beans, don't single dose it.


Fair point. I shouldve probably been more detailed in my response. But long story short I was trying to just say, try a load and see what you like. If a light roast wouldn't grind very well he/she probably wouldn't like it. So on to the next bean....

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## deebee123 (Mar 10, 2015)

I should have explained myself a bit better , I was in a bit of a rush earlier .

I know there is no magic bean. I was just looking for peoples opinions on what they like to use and to be fair some are more forgiving and others more difficult to dial in.

Yes i'v tried quite a few from some different u.k roasteries. Rave, hasbean,

Two day coffee, james gourmet coffee, union coffee, etc . And I have had some very good results. I prefer more sweet notes, chocolate , hazelnut, caramel and really liked the 'fudge blend ' from rave. Also a Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira that I used to get from hasbean was really nice.

As for the grinder, yes it's a shame that it hasn't got something a little more substantial really isn't it but i'v found myself needing a bit more convenience as of late hence trying out a super auto for a little while . I dont think I'v ever used the single basket or ever will to be fair as its very rare I would make a single anyway but Thankyou for the suggestion though ?. Any suggestions are welcome.

So I guess I was just asking for some different bean recommendations really.

I should have mentioned my preference when it comes to tasting notes in hindsight. I might give foundry and crankhouse a look and see what I think of some of theirs. Thanks.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Try coffee compass also ?


----------



## deebee123 (Mar 10, 2015)

Okay , I will have a look. Thankyou


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

deebee123 said:


> Okay , I will have a look. Thankyou


 I'd also be wary about putting a uber dark mahogany roast coffee through that grinder and tamping system, so dont go too far the other way in roast level either.


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi, you can try those beans too: Beanpress - Strada Blend - Modern Italian Espresso - Medium/Dark Roast Coffee - 340g Whole Bean https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07PM5DFQ8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_K01lDb05B4818

they are my favourite now, really tasty as espresso or with milk too. They might be out of stock but keep an eye once they have them back you can give them a try, highly recommend them.


----------

